# 1987 Schwinn Sierra



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

A few shots of my 1987 Schwinn Sierra.

The first shot is the bike in it's original format and the rest are the way it looks now with the Specialized street tires and the newer MTB seat.

It's a fun bike to ride...especially since I only gave $50 for it.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow. Another clean one. Nice


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Black chrome. One of the nicest finishes ever.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

I've got an '86, same finish.:thumbsup: 

Is the original seat a Viscount? Been looking for one...:ihih:


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Hey azjeff....your bike looks awesome...love that slingshot stem!

What brand of tires are you running on your bike? I really like the gumwall look.

The original seat is a Viscount seat...I'll be hanging on to it for posterity. :blush:

BTW....in case you didn't know...here is some good info on these bikes:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/schwinn_specs.htm

And here is the 1987 catalog:

http://www.geocities.com/sldbconsumer/1987/87atb1.html


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I love those bikes. The very first bike I ever bought to fix up and flip was one of those. It was in beautiful shape like that one. That black chrome is extremely resilient. I think I paid $20 for that bike and probably sunk another $5 into. I wish I had kept it because it was my size.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Decided to take it back to factory spec with the original seat and some 26x1.75 gumwalls.


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice Bike! I have one that I picked up at a thrift shop and turned it to a single speed. However I still have all the original components (except for the tires and tubes that were rotted out).


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Clean, clean bike!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice bike, like the finish especially. But help me out here guys, are the brake cross over cables too long? I always make mine close to the tire, but this one and the one in the brochure have lots of room. I have lots of "store bought" and they seem too long too. What gives on the amount of clearance for the cable on cantis above the tire?


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I almost bought the same bike recently in Sacramento when i was looking to build a 26" tourer. I too love that black chrome finish, yours looks brand new!!


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

proto2000 said:


> Very nice bike, like the finish especially. But help me out here guys, are the brake cross over cables too long? I always make mine close to the tire, but this one and the one in the brochure have lots of room. I have lots of "store bought" and they seem too long too. What gives on the amount of clearance for the cable on cantis above the tire?


Alot of the straddle cable length depends on the brakes used. Different brakes may call for longer or shorter straddle cables. In general, if I'm not mistaken, a longer cable will reduce braking efficiency but have better modulation while a shorter cable will result in more braking force with less modulation. So, some straddle cable length discrepancies may be chalked up to personal preference.


----------



## mangusta (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello,

This is my 86 Schwinn Sierra.
I have it from my father, who bought it from Chigago about 10 years ago and sent it to Romania (where I'm from). It was my first mtb and it was in pretty good shape, but not like yours. Unfortunately, because of that and the fact that I was young and this was my only bike I changed a lot of things on it, almost everything except for the handlebars.
I had used it as a mountain bike and a trial bike and the poor thing finaly cracked. The frame, at the point where the wheele is mounted, snaped.
Now after 10 years I whelded the frame and got some old parts and a new set of wheels, I turned it back into a city bike. After seeing so many models like this in such a good shape on the internet I'm quite sad because I don't have all the original parts for me to restore it. 
I think next year I will turn it into a single speed, I will still keep the orginal black crome paintjob because I like it too much and I think it's imposible to repaint that crome finish.


----------



## mangusta (Sep 30, 2013)

This is the single speed version. Is a lot better for me in the city. But I have new plans for it this year. I want to change the tires with some fat ones like Schwalbe Fat Frank or Big Apple the brown colored version  I think this frame goes better with bigger tires.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a inside line on, I believe to be a 1986 High Sierra. It has the Black chrome finish, Deore components and the Suntour Rollercam brakes. It's in excellent condition, can pick it up for next to nothing...the only catch for me is that it's in Las Vegas, next time I'm out there I'll pick it up hopefully.


----------



## revcp (Jun 21, 2007)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I have a inside line on, I believe to be a 1986 High Sierra. It has the Black chrome finish, Deore components and the Suntour Rollercam brakes. It's in excellent condition, can pick it up for next to nothing...the only catch for me is that it's in Las Vegas, next time I'm out there I'll pick it up hopefully.


Don't think it's an '86. That year was Brown or Ivory. Does it have roller cams with external or internal springs? '86 had internal.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Pacing (Aug 21, 2014)

*1985 Schwinn Black Chrome High Sierra*

I just picked up this 85' High Sierra in Black Chrome at a local garage sale for $25. The bike appeared to have the original Schwinn knobby tires. I mounted new Kenda K193 Kwest 26"x1.5 tires and tubes since I do mainly paved street and trail rides. I also added a new Schwinn saddle with some decent padding. The bike rides well and is far easier to pedal and handle than the Pacific Vertical I have with full suspension. Total investment was $100.
I'm really pleased with this bike.

Dave


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Pacing said:


> I just picked up this 85' High Sierra in Black Chrome at a local garage sale for $25. The bike appeared to have the original Schwinn knobby tires. I mounted new Kenda K193 Kwest 26"x1.5 tires and tubes since I do mainly paved street and trail rides. I also added a new Schwinn saddle with some decent padding. The bike rides well and is far easier to pedal and handle than the Pacific Vertical I have with full suspension. Total investment was $100.
> I'm really pleased with this bike.
> 
> Dave


Welcome to the group Dave. That is a nice looking bike in great condition. The bike is a bit newer than you are thinking though. That is a 1988 model. I sold those new. Congrats on a good deal. Enjoy!


----------



## Pacing (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for comments. I wouldn't have guessed an 88' model. If our weather improves I'll have it on the trail tomorrow morning for my daily 14 mile run.
Dave


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 13, 2009)

Had to post my CL find..love her and owner took $70! Suntour drivetrain.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*another high sierra-stock???*

rs1 fork,Matrix dog bone cranks,rollercam rear brakes,panaracer smoke tires,tioga stem,Deore derailleurs.from what is posted this one may have been modified-hubs are dated 1988/ rear der. dated 1987,serial #-G0703399.


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow, brings back some memories. These were ubiquitous around Cal State Chico in the mid to late 80s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

sgltrak said:


> Welcome to the group Dave. That is a nice looking bike in great condition. The bike is a bit newer than you are thinking though. That is a 1988 model. I sold those new. Congrats on a good deal. Enjoy!


I had an '88 High Sierra, but in yellow. It was my second mountain bike. I had a '85 High sierra before that. Both came from Riverside Redlands Schwinn (RRS Racing) I can't believe I raced DH with it. Swapped the bars out for some True Tempers, Mounted some Farmer Johns, ODI grips and a 50T big ring. About all you can do on a high school budget when part of your paycheck goes to cars and girls also.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Vader said:


> I had an '88 High Sierra, but in yellow. I can't believe I raced DH with it. Mounted some Farmer Johns and a 50T big ring.


Scary!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

girlonbike said:


> Scary!


I was 17 and indestructible.


----------

